# Building A Pantry



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

I have an area in my new house where the refridgirater used to be. Apparently the moved it in order to hook up a water line for the ice maker. There is little storage and I would like to turn that into a Pantry for my wife. Any ideas on how to do this?

I have looked into the pre-built pantry but cant find one to fit the space.

36" wide X 72" tall


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*pantry*

here is a couple of pictures of my pantry we are working on. We had to custom build cause of the space.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty good start. Good way to use all the space with easy access on those sliding doors.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

great looking pantry. how deep are those drawers and how deep are the shelves in the drawers?


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks good, that is something that I would like to do in my garage.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd frame it out for a standard 30'' door that matches the rest of the house,and fill it up with shelves and a light switch that turns on the light when the door is opened.With prehung door, shelves and lighting,mine cost maybe 100.00. I think mine was where a frig. use to be too.


----------

